# My biksdirect.com branded bike - pics



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

So I got the mercier DA last month. I never liked the Mercier brand name (means nothing to me) and the graphics.

So, I took the decals off and got my own made. I thought about doing a few things, but just putting on www.bikesdirect.com and shimano and Dura-Ace won out in the end . . . mainly as I could not think of much else at this time.

Why put this on? #1 there is some color and uniqueness to it now. #2 Just makes things easier. No more answering where I got it or having to listen to people tell me that my bike has nothing to do with the company that Mercier once was. 

And to be a major shill. I do not mind advertising for them - I think this is a great bike at a great price. They treated me great . . . 

I honestly think they should sell a BD.com branded bike.

Here are the pics
http://picasaweb.google.com/greg.golightly/BDComBrandedBike


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Interesting pictures.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Am reminded of the time Litespeed put a decal www.litespeed.com on their stays but eventually dropped them. You are a walking (figuratively) billboard for Mike now, maybe you should charge for ad space 

On second thought, don't we all advertise branded merchandise by simply riding/wearing them?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the BD sticker, but I think I would have gone a wee bit smaller :O


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*bike branding*

i would disagree.
first, i kind of like the "old fashioned" names. by definition anything "....com" is a bit too new fangled for me. i say this with all the hypocrisy of someone typing out a response via a home wifi network. 
second, one of my few criticisms of my motobecane is that it is a bit too "NASCAR" for my taste. now this is not just the MB decals but the wheels, et al. but since i wont spend the coin for a more expensive bike, i know i have to live with a bit of branding.

so, Mike if you are listening. I cast a vote for less decals not more or different ones.


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

Mike and I have had these talks . . . and this is any company's issue. people like one thing, others like something different. I like newer styles and I like lots of color.

Perhaps a naked or nearly naked frame would be good for both of us. I can NASCAR (I am not a fan BTW) it out all I want and you would have simple. I would love to see a raw Alum or Ti frame.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*bikesdirect brand*

Greg

Hi

THANKS SO MUCH
Your bike looks great to me – I am very happy you did that!

My wife, the marathon runner I have told you about, loves it! She will not stop talking about it. The good part about that is she has paused her tirade about not qualifying for Boston by 2 minutes. {we are headed to Houston soon to see if she can pick up those 120 seconds}

I think you are right {and now my wife is also on your side}; so I will be doing bikesdirect.com special models. 

It takes about a year to get bikes and deals the way I design and buy. Every supplier will be asked to ‘chip in’ to make these BD models something beyond what you can get any other way in the market place.

I have lots of ideas on how to do this; but they will not completely gel until all specs, prices, and samples are worked up about 6 months from now. By next holiday season BD will be offering at least 3 and probably 4 models that are beyond what anyone expects to get online.

Thanks again and we love your pictures


Happy Holidays
mike


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Fran - I am listening*



fran2537 said:


> i would disagree.
> first, i kind of like the "old fashioned" names. by definition anything "....com" is a bit too new fangled for me. i say this with all the hypocrisy of someone typing out a response via a home wifi network.
> second, one of my few criticisms of my motobecane is that it is a bit too "NASCAR" for my taste. now this is not just the MB decals but the wheels, et al. but since i wont spend the coin for a more expensive bike, i know i have to live with a bit of branding.
> 
> so, Mike if you are listening. I cast a vote for less decals not more or different ones.



Fran

you are right too - there is a market for completely unbranded bikes
I am actually working on that already - bikes and frames

I keep thinking about the Byrds double album call "untitled"
Why? Maybe due things at the time which are now outside the staute of limitations


but I think clean look bikes are nice too
the new 'look' on the Windsor Hour [which is almost unmarked] and the Moto Vent Noir are very popular; I can tell from customer reponses

by the way, steel Merciers I try to keep traditional and clean looking too

room for all kinds of tastes [except few like the Byrds anymore]

mike


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

Good luck to your wife. Houston is supposed to be a fast track . . . 

Someday down the road I might go CF or Ti from you, just to switch it up (as I am more than happy with my frame).


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

A little overstated and I am not sure what colors I would have selected, but not a bad first attempt. What is important is that you are happy with and proud of your bike. You have certainly peaked my interest in Internet bike sales. It is interesting though, my buddy Bill whom you have not met yet, is an internet freak but is going to stick with LBS purchasing for now.

I am anxious to see what kind of reaction you get at CIBA rides. Should be interesting with all the Giants, Treks, Specialized, Cervelo, Bianchi, SEROTTA(mine in case you forgot) etc high end bikes ridden by members. I am going to have to keep my Paramount in shape because it is definitely unique in those circles both in brand and down tube shifters.


----------

